# Swift Hitch Sh01 Portable Backup Wireless Camera System



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Had purchased this new last year when I was looking for pull along trailers. Then I saw my 5th wheel roo and fell in love. Bought the 5th wheel and haven't used the camera at all other then to turn it on and test it.

$200 shipped (free shipping) OBO

Gonna post this here first and see if anybody wants before it goes to ebay









It's this system right here sold from amazon (dyers). I think this is where I bought it from too.

backup camera


----------

